# Gondolas in the moonlight.



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

Well, sunshine actually. Inspired by Terry's great painting of Venice I decided to join her, J.M.W Turner and just about every artist of note in sailing the revered waterways of Italy's wonderland. (I actually just took inspiration from several references, mixed a few thing up and added my own colour scheme all without actually leaving my own living room). I could have sworn I heard a seagull though..:wink:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Fantastic Jim. I like yours a lot better than my own.


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

TerryCurley said:


> Fantastic Jim. I like yours a lot better than my own.


Don't do that Terry, different scenes altogether. Yours is a great painting and full of life and colour. I love it.


----------

